# Will quilling permanently affect his personality?



## spastic_jedi (Nov 11, 2009)

So, now I have a rough Idea how old Hiccup is because he has been quilling lately. It must be his adult quilling... I've made sure it's not mites *which I was worried at first it was* and I've seen a few new quills growing in on his back.
I've noticed the grumpy new personality he has since he's been quilling , understandably so since it's probably uncomfortable for him.
What I want to know is can quilling change a hedgie's personality permanently? Hiccup was very sweet and loving when I first got him and not that I will love him any less if he grows up to be more like his moody big brother Moose. I just want to know if this is something that will change him permanently or not? What are your experiences with quilling hogs and personality changes? 
I'll still cuddle him to death even if he decides to become a big ball of popping anger... It'd just be nice to know my sweet little boy that gives me kisses is still in there


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

I'll answer your question with my personal experience with quilling. We got Col. Mustard when she was turning 1 year old. Her former "family" just didn't take good care of her at all, and she wasn't handled too much either (her ex-owner is a 8 years old kid...)

After about a huffy first week with us, she started showing the most loving personality. A huge cuddle bug, very sweet. A couple of weeks later, she started going through her 1 year old quilling, and became a ball of mean spikes. 

Once the quilling was done, she went back to her sweet self, and she gets friendlier every day, so I'd say that as long as you keep loving him and handling him (being gentle not to bother him too much ) he should go back to being the loving hedgehog "pre-quilling."


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Our Zoey was about 1 1/2 years old when we first got her. She was also a huffing ball of spikes. Way past the quilling phase. But, after spending considerable time & energy on her, she is very much a changed hedgie. 

I am a believer. People can change. Hedgies can change.


----------



## spastic_jedi (Nov 11, 2009)

I hope he goes back to normal lol though it wouldn't bother me if he turned out just like Moose haha


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Yes, their personalities can change permanently with quilling. It doesn't happen often but it does happen. I've had a couple who were absolute dolls and quilled into total antisocial, do not touch me ever, hedgehogs.


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

hmmmmm...that was a good question spastic_jedi. I wondered the same about Ralph. He has become way more huffy and anti-social since his quilling. We still interact with him in exactly the same way as before so hopefully over time he'll relax.


----------



## spastic_jedi (Nov 11, 2009)

Basically, I'm looking at it like he is going through puberty :lol: 
He'll be a moody teenager for a while and either grow out of it and go back to his sweet self or let it turn him into a grouchy bum. 

Thanks for the heads up Nancy, I'm glad to hear it is possible so I can at least be prepared for the off chance of him to not changing back.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

When my Peaches (RIP) went through quilling and puberty she was absolutely HORRIBLE. She went from a sweet little doll to a huffing popping grump. I asked her almost daily why I ever thought I wanted her. :lol: She was probably the worst I've seen. Once it was over, she was back to her sweet little self. 

Keep up gentle handling, treats and acting normal. They do come back around most of the time.


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

Puberty....now you mention it...

My partner's 16 year old son.....
- stays in his room all the time, only comes out later at night or stays awake until some idiotic time in the early morning...
- has the ability to make any clean and tidy room look like a war zone in less than 5 minutes...
- rarely speaks and mumbles and grumbles alot
- can be terribly moody and huffy.
- is sociable one day and not the next
- picky eater, likes something one minute and not the next
- snacks alot and likes treats
- sometimes smells like he has died....
- spends time with his friends "wheeling" - sorry...."long-boarding"

He's a decent kid an' all but I will not chop his food into small pieces, bathe his feet or clean his bathroom (he's on his own with that one...not sure where to buy hazmat suits...)...

so yeah....puberty, can totally see that one lol!


----------



## spastic_jedi (Nov 11, 2009)

:lol: !


----------

